# New from Central Louisiana



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Lester. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## budman74 (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to AT, Lake Ophelia is a very nice place to hunt!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome from a fellow Louisiana native.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!!!


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*Lonwr*

I hunt Ophelia myself, area 1 and the Lake zone. I also spend more time at Bayou Cocodrie NWR near Ferriday. Also nice spot to hunt. Good luck this year.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome and good luck!!


----------



## jgreg (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome I a from South East LA I have a camp about 45 minutes from Cocodrie NWR made a couple of hunts their last year
I will pm you and the other person that hunts Ophelia and Cocodrie just to compare notes etc I heard Cocodrie has new Manager/Lady a fine person to know I am told I met the other manager and he seemed to be a great guy


Jim


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*Cenla NWRs*

With all the rain from Gustav, both Ophelia and Cocodrie should have all the lakes and sloughs filled up. Should be easier to pattern the deer, but some spots will be harder to get to.


----------



## jgreg (Aug 3, 2006)

I do not know about Ophelia but it might take more than knee boots to hunt cocodrie
How have you done at ophelia? 

Jim


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*Lonwr*



jgreg said:


> I do not know about Ophelia but it might take more than knee boots to hunt cocodrie
> How have you done at ophelia?
> 
> Jim


Ophelia has gone down qualitywise. The excess of unrestricted muzzleloader hunting has severely impacted this refuge. Also, there is an excess of pigs outcompeting the deer for some food resources. It has great potential, but until the gun hunting is limited, it will continue downward.


----------

